# Feeling so down



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So sorry I have not been around lately. So much has been going on with our best friends and after the passing of my Mother I just can't seem to shake this feeling of doom all the time. Now another, not immediate family member, has been diagnosed with ACC. His diagnosis is not good and he's only 47. He has four little girls under the age of 8. It's beyond sad.

Our friend is losing his life to prostate cancer and it's horribly sad. We are all so overwhelmed with it that it is making me sick..and my poor husband is sick over it too. There is nothing we can do. 

Please pray for our friend Bruce and for his wife Carol, who is my dearest and best friend. And for my son in law's brother in law, Ken.

I will someday be able to shake this depression I have been in and post happy things again. I know life goes on, but right now it's the pits.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dianne, im so sorry there has been so much going on. i will say a prayer for your friends. HUGS :grouphug:


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, life does go on, but when we are faced with these challanges it seems like time stops while we suffer. 

I am so sorry for you and your loved ones and will pray for all of you and hope that you gain the strength knowing that God sees all of this, is with you, and these days will pass.

God Bless You as he carries you through.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Seems like we don't get a holiday from death do we?
I know it's overwhelming. Just do what you can and pray or send positive vibes to those in pain. Come home, hug and kiss Rocky and let him kiss you to a joyous state...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Dianne, I am sorry you, your family, and friends have to be faced with these difficult times. I will keep everyone in prayers.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dianne....what a terrible thing for you to have to experience. Prayers to Bruce that somehow he will overcome this horrible cancer....and prayers to his wife and children. Try to hang in and be strong for them. Hugs to you through this difficult time in your life and theirs. :smcry:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am so sorry Dianne that you are having to go through this. And, your friend Bruce. He's so young and with those precious children. We'll be praying for all of you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - I was just thinking the other day that I haven't seen you posting in a while. 
I'm so sorry -- you've been going through such a rough period. I don't know why but these things seem to happen in multiples sometimes and it just becomes overwhelming. Your friends, and your SIL's BIL are lucky to have people who love them and care about them. I know how important all those trips and fun times you had together mean to Bruce and Carole. They're blessed to have you in their lives and you're blessed to call them friends. All you can do is be supportive, say all the things you want them to know and try to be thankful for what you have in your life that is good. Life doesn't seem fair at times. 
Sending you lots of hugs. :smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- I soooooo completely understand where you're at emotionally. I think I did very well at Nationals and had a great time seeing friends, but when I got in the taxi to go back to the airport and saw the ocean and remembered all the places that Jerry and I went together in San Diego over the years, I started to cry. Was OK when I got home, but have been "down" all day long. Still an emotional roller coaster. And seeing my friends that are losing loved ones or have family that is ill or fluffs that are ill, just seems to make it worse. It's hard to shake. But -- every now and then I look at my little fluffs and know that they bring me happiness.

Losing your Mother is very hard -- maybe even harder than losing your spouse. And then watching your BFF going through the illness with her DH and knowing how hard that is and how little anyone can do, makes it worse.

Sweetheart, you're going through the stages of grief. And as everyone will tell you, the stages come and go in no particular order. Cry when you feel like it. Crysing truly does help. You might also want to try a grief support group or private counselling, both of which really help some.

I love you, gf, and you know how to reach me if you just want to call and we can cry together. I'm a good listener. Hugs


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm very sorry you're going through all of this and especially all at once, Dianne. One of the hardest things I've learned about loss is that life goes on, whether or not you want it to. I know that at times, I wanted everything to just stop and it doesn't. It's very tough. It's like you simply don't get the time you need to absorb everything that's going on around you.

I wish you peace and strength to help you through this very difficult time. If you want to chat, you know how to reach me.

xoxo


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Dianne, so sorry that you are facing such challenging times. Take one day at a time and don't forget to take a few moments for yourself. Thoughts and prayers to you, your DH and your friends.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Life is so hard, sometimes. I watched my DD grieve for her young husband that passed away and marveled at her strength. Her strong belief in God, and support of her family and friends helped her. Your friend, Bruce, his wife, Carol, and Ken are in my prayers. My prayers are also for you and you husband , to have strength and wisdom to help these friends of yours. God Bless you, Diane.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through this. It is really hard to see the beauty of life when dealing with everything we sometimes have to deal with - especially as we are getting older. Lynn had some wonderful suggestions that I have to agree with. 

Just over a year ago we lost my mom. Then my sister who lived 15 minutes away from me retired and moved to FL, my BFFs mom (who was like a mom to me growing up) passed away and now what we are going through with my friends Sandi's DH. It seems like it never ends.

Try to hang onto the great memories and special times. I'll be keeping you and your friends in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Isaiah 41:10 "Do not fear, for I am with you, be not dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand." Dear Dianne, I have been where you are and I have felt just like you do now..Hang onto our Savior and trust in His promises. 
((Hugs)) and prayers coming your way.:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Diane, I am so very sorry you have so much to cope with! Any trauma in our lives is a challenge to deal with on it's own...but when several things happen at once it makes it so much harder...can be so very overwhelming!
I've been there and understand... I do think just 'talking it out with friends who care is a very helpful 'therapy' ...it doesn't change circumstances but helps get thru them. A good cry is healing as well. Sometimes we try to be too strong and hold it in and I personally think that's a mistake... I think having a good cry ..or two ..or three etc.... is cleansing. 
Know you and your loved ones are in my prayers, hon,... you will get thru this all....in time!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Dianne))) I've been there too and understand how you feel. Please know your SM family is here for you. Lean on us. You and your family and friends will be in my prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Dianne, I am so sorry you have been going through so much. I will prayer for each of you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Life is so hard sometimes, Mom just lost her brother and with only 2 weeks of knowing he was sick. I think mom is feeling overwhelmed too with so many of the family (her immediate family) gone over the years. It can be so sad and overwhelming to say goodbye. And your family member is so young and with children, that's so sad. Everything stops and life continues on at the same time, it is a challenge some days.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you all so very much. Your kind words and understanding really touched me. Getting a nuclear stress test in a little bit..the needle in my hand is uncomfortable so I will let u know more when I get outta here!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna sending hugs from across the pond .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Thank you all so very much. Your kind words and understanding really touched me. Getting a nuclear stress test in a little bit..the needle in my hand is uncomfortable so I will let u know more when I get outta here!


Dianne, I did that test last Sept. in HH---hope all goes well for you my dear. Please try to relax and remember that your friends can help to carry you when you are stressed & tired! Big hug.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am sorry to read this update , Dianne .. Sending tones of hugs and prayers Your way:grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Update*

While at my GP's office, seeing her for pains in my abdomen and right hip. In the meantime, she tells me she can already see the results from my nuclear stress test and that everything looks fine. SO I can breathe easier. Next Wed. June 13th, I am getting an ultrasound on my abdomen and a mamogram. I also have to get my hip exrayed. Boy oh boy, the joys of getting older!:blink:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Getting old ain't for sissies! That's for sure...

I hope you'll be feeling better soon... take two fluffy nose kissies and post me in the morning!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> While at my GP's office, seeing her for pains in my abdomen and right hip. In the meantime, she tells me she can already see the results from my nuclear stress test and that everything looks fine. SO I can breathe easier. Next Wed. June 13th, I am getting an ultrasound on my abdomen and a mamogram. I also have to get my hip exrayed. Boy oh boy, the joys of getting older!:blink:


So glad you got good results on the stress test. I'm probably due again. I think I get it every 5 years. Ain't it the truth though, the older we get, the more they poke and prod us. Of course we've got the aches and pains to go with it. Hope all goes well and you get some relief from the pain(s). :smootch: I see my cardiologist next week.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad the test was OK. How long have you been having the abdomen and hip pain. Is it related to the pain that you had in your tail bone last year? I don't think they ever were able to give you an answer on that.

Dianne -- you know I love you. Stress isn't any fun and losing someone we love and watching another go through what your friends are going through with the cancer is very stressful. Our immune system goes down because of the stress and we, ourselves, can get very sick. Hoping that your doctor can help with answers. Does she think it's related to the fibromyalgia?

Sending lots of prayers your way. {{{}}}


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

aprilb said:


> Isaiah 41:10 "Do not fear, for I am with you, be not dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand." Dear Dianne, I have been where you are and I have felt just like you do now..Hang onto our Savior and trust in His promises.
> ((Hugs)) and prayers coming your way.:grouphug:


Dianne, I know that many have already offered up encouraging words and I just wanted to echo what April mentioned. You are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: I hope you continue to have patience while you wait for all the test results.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, you are right, they never have a straight answer for me. My body just tightens up and holds on to any stress. I do need to go for a massage. I go for the abdomen ultrasound..deep pain inside, she thinks it may be an ulcer. I hope it's nothing serious. Then my hip could just be from the osteoporosis. I am trying to get healthier and every time I do, something starts hurting me preventing me from exercise. I joined WW because I've put on ten pounds in two years. I am in the process of looking for another doctor because my primary basically told me to get busy and I won't feel it. WHATEVER...I am busy..babysitting, reading, out with friends, helping people. She knows nothing of my life...she could have asked me first. And she doesn't really believe in fibromyalgia...I can tell. So, after five years of going to her, here I go again. I do have a doctor in mind. So that's my next adventure. 
How are you doing sweet Lynn? I think about you all the time.




Lacie's Mom said:


> Glad the test was OK. How long have you been having the abdomen and hip pain. Is it related to the pain that you had in your tail bone last year? I don't think they ever were able to give you an answer on that.
> 
> Dianne -- you know I love you. Stress isn't any fun and losing someone we love and watching another go through what your friends are going through with the cancer is very stressful. Our immune system goes down because of the stress and we, ourselves, can get very sick. Hoping that your doctor can help with answers. Does she think it's related to the fibromyalgia?
> 
> Sending lots of prayers your way. {{{}}}


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

mfa said:


> Dianne, im so sorry there has been so much going on. i will say a prayer for your friends. HUGS :grouphug:


Thanks so much Florence!!



doobie mommy said:


> Yes, life does go on, but when we are faced with these challanges it seems like time stops while we suffer.
> 
> Jeri, you are so right. Thanks.
> 
> ...





michellerobison said:


> Seems like we don't get a holiday from death do we?
> I know it's overwhelming. Just do what you can and pray or send positive vibes to those in pain. Come home, hug and kiss Rocky and let him kiss you to a joyous state...





lmillette said:


> Dianne, I am sorry you, your family, and friends have to be faced with these difficult times. I will keep everyone in prayers.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

mfa said:


> Dianne, im so sorry there has been so much going on. i will say a prayer for your friends. HUGS :grouphug:


Thanks so much Florence!



doobie mommy said:


> Yes, life does go on, but when we are faced with these challanges it seems like time stops while we suffer.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for you and your loved ones and will pray for all of you and hope that you gain the strength knowing that God sees all of this, is with you, and these days will pass.
> ...


Jeri, thanks so much.



michellerobison said:


> Seems like we don't get a holiday from death do we?
> I know it's overwhelming. Just do what you can and pray or send positive vibes to those in pain. Come home, hug and kiss Rocky and let him kiss you to a joyous state...


Michelle...that always helps, doesn't it?



lmillette said:


> Dianne, I am sorry you, your family, and friends have to be faced with these difficult times. I will keep everyone in prayers.


Lindsay, thank you so much for your prayers.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Dianne....what a terrible thing for you to have to experience. Prayers to Bruce that somehow he will overcome this horrible cancer....and prayers to his wife and children. Try to hang in and be strong for them. Hugs to you through this difficult time in your life and theirs. :smcry:


Barbara, You are so sweet, thank you.



angel's mom said:


> I am so sorry Dianne that you are having to go through this. And, your friend Bruce. He's so young and with those precious children. We'll be praying for all of you.


Lynne, it's Ken with the small children. Yes, way too young. I hate cancer.



Snowbody said:


> Dianne - I was just thinking the other day that I haven't seen you posting in a while.
> I'm so sorry -- you've been going through such a rough period. I don't know why but these things seem to happen in multiples sometimes and it just becomes overwhelming. Your friends, and your SIL's BIL are lucky to have people who love them and care about them. I know how important all those trips and fun times you had together mean to Bruce and Carole. They're blessed to have you in their lives and you're blessed to call them friends. All you can do is be supportive, say all the things you want them to know and try to be thankful for what you have in your life that is good. Life doesn't seem fair at times.
> Sending you lots of hugs. :smootch:


Oh Sue, thank you so much. Life is so precious, isn't it. I'm trying to get better.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- I soooooo completely understand where you're at emotionally. I think I did very well at Nationals and had a great time seeing friends, but when I got in the taxi to go back to the airport and saw the ocean and remembered all the places that Jerry and I went together in San Diego over the years, I started to cry. Was OK when I got home, but have been "down" all day long. Still an emotional roller coaster. And seeing my friends that are losing loved ones or have family that is ill or fluffs that are ill, just seems to make it worse. It's hard to shake. But -- every now and then I look at my little fluffs and know that they bring me happiness.
> 
> Losing your Mother is very hard -- maybe even harder than losing your spouse. And then watching your BFF going through the illness with her DH and knowing how hard that is and how little anyone can do, makes it worse.
> 
> ...


I may take you up on the sweetie, thanks so much. xo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I'm very sorry you're going through all of this and especially all at once, Dianne. One of the hardest things I've learned about loss is that life goes on, whether or not you want it to. I know that at times, I wanted everything to just stop and it doesn't. It's very tough. It's like you simply don't get the time you need to absorb everything that's going on around you.
> 
> I wish you peace and strength to help you through this very difficult time. If you want to chat, you know how to reach me.
> 
> ...





TLR said:


> Dianne, so sorry that you are facing such challenging times. Take one day at a time and don't forget to take a few moments for yourself. Thoughts and prayers to you, your DH and your friends.


Thank you so much. I appreciate all prayers and I try to take it one day at a time. Good advice.



Furbabies mom said:


> Life is so hard, sometimes. I watched my DD grieve for her young husband that passed away and marveled at her strength. Her strong belief in God, and support of her family and friends helped her. Your friend, Bruce, his wife, Carol, and Ken are in my prayers. My prayers are also for you and you husband , to have strength and wisdom to help these friends of yours. God Bless you, Diane.


Deb, thanks for your prayers. I often remind myself of my faith..but I wonder why bad things happen to good people. I just don't get it.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

maggieh said:


> I am so sorry you are going through this. It is really hard to see the beauty of life when dealing with everything we sometimes have to deal with - especially as we are getting older. Lynn had some wonderful suggestions that I have to agree with.
> 
> Just over a year ago we lost my mom. Then my sister who lived 15 minutes away from me retired and moved to FL, my BFFs mom (who was like a mom to me growing up) passed away and now what we are going through with my friends Sandi's DH. It seems like it never ends.
> 
> ...



Maggie,I will l pray for you as well...no sometimes it goes on forever and it just wears a person down. :grouphug:



aprilb said:


> Isaiah 41:10 "Do not fear, for I am with you, be not dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand." Dear Dianne, I have been where you are and I have felt just like you do now..Hang onto our Savior and trust in His promises.
> ((Hugs)) and prayers coming your way.:grouphug:


April, thank you so much for that. :wub:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh Diane, I am so very sorry you have so much to cope with! Any trauma in our lives is a challenge to deal with on it's own...but when several things happen at once it makes it so much harder...can be so very overwhelming!
> I've been there and understand... I do think just 'talking it out with friends who care is a very helpful 'therapy' ...it doesn't change circumstances but helps get thru them. A good cry is healing as well. Sometimes we try to be too strong and hold it in and I personally think that's a mistake... I think having a good cry ..or two ..or three etc.... is cleansing.
> Know you and your loved ones are in my prayers, hon,... you will get thru this all....in time!


Terry, believe me I have had many good cries. Then I am ok for a while. I take comfort that you and everyone here are praying for them. I know I'll get through this, I just want to see a light at the end of the dark tunnel my friends and extended family are in right now. Don't we all..., thank you so much Terry.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

MoonDog said:


> (((Dianne))) I've been there too and understand how you feel. Please know your SM family is here for you. Lean on us. You and your family and friends will be in my prayers.


Robin, thanks for reminding me of that and for your prayers!



donnad said:


> Dianne, I am so sorry you have been going through so much. I will prayer for each of you.


Donna, thank you!



Maglily said:


> Life is so hard sometimes, Mom just lost her brother and with only 2 weeks of knowing he was sick. I think mom is feeling overwhelmed too with so many of the family (her immediate family) gone over the years. It can be so sad and overwhelming to say goodbye. And your family member is so young and with children, that's so sad. Everything stops and life continues on at the same time, it is a challenge some days.


Yes, it is a challenge some days. I know life gets better, ups and downs, peaks and valleys. We have to go through the valleys I guess to appreciate the peaks. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Dianne, i'm so sorry with all that your going through. It just seems that everything happens all at once. Continuing prayers for you and your family and your BFF. :grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Dianne I am thinking of you. Please make sure to find another doctor someone should be able to get to the bottom of your pain.


----------

